# Beste Kopfbügel Kopfhörer bis 50 euro ?



## Henry1694 (5. April 2012)

*Beste Kopfbügel Kopfhörer bis 50 euro ?*

Guten Abend

Meine Frage wär welche Kopfbügel Kopfhörer die besten wären bis 50 euro bzw welche ihr mir empfehlen könnt! Ich höre nur Rap bzw Hip Hop..Bass sollte schon gut sein !


----------



## Madz (5. April 2012)

*AW: Beste Kopfbügel Kopfhörer bis 50 euro ?*

Willst du die unterwegs oder zu Hause nutzen?


Ich sehe gerade, daß du das riesen Glück hast, in Dortmund zu wohnen. Mach doch mal einen Termin bei MADOOMA! Die haben das beste Kopfhörersortiment in Deutschland. (jedenfalls das beste mir bekannte)


----------



## Henry1694 (5. April 2012)

*AW: Beste Kopfbügel Kopfhörer bis 50 euro ?*

Unterwegs habe an die 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Denon AH-D310 und Denon AH-D510 schwarz gedacht ..


----------



## Darkseth (5. April 2012)

*AW: Beste Kopfbügel Kopfhörer bis 50 euro ?*

Dann würd ich aber eher den Creative Aurvana Live! nehmen: Creative Aurvana Live!, Klinke (51EF0060AA001) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Baugleich mit dem deutlich teureren Denon AH D 1001

Trotzdem würde ich mal bei Madooma vorbei schaun, und nen haufen Kopfhörer ausprobieren, auch wenns nur dafür ist, um zu sehen, was da klanglich alles geht.


----------



## Madz (5. April 2012)

*AW: Beste Kopfbügel Kopfhörer bis 50 euro ?*

Also ich würde wirklich mal zu Madooma gehen, auch ganz unabhängig von der momentanen Suche. Es lohnt sich extrem.




PommesmannXXL schrieb:


> Also, ich war jetzt auch einmal bei Madooma in Dortmund und will meine Erfahrungen posten:
> 
> Der Eingang war erstmal wie in einem Wohnhaus, man musste klingeln und  warten dass jemand einem die Tür aufmacht. Hätte ich so nicht erwartet,  aber ok. Ist ja denke ich normal.
> Mein Berater war ein junger Kerl Ende 20, welcher einen sehr netten und  lockeren Eindruck machte. Der Laden an sich war aufgebaut wie eine  Wohnung, mit Flur und mehreren Räumen. In jedem Raum gab es dann  unterschiedliche Kopfhörer und Mikrofone zu begutachten, alle in einer  Glasvitrine. Günstige onEars hingen aber auch daneben
> ...






Quelle:

Der "Mein erstes Hifi- Probehören" Erfahrungsberichtethread - Seite 2


----------



## MagicMerlin22 (5. April 2012)

*AW: Beste Kopfbügel Kopfhörer bis 50 euro ?*

Hi,
schau mal AKG genauer an  Ich habe so einen und finde sie toll!! Leider weiss ich den amen grad net auswendig^^


----------



## Henry1694 (5. April 2012)

*AW: Beste Kopfbügel Kopfhörer bis 50 euro ?*

wie ist es mit denn hier 
*AKG K 514 MKII*


----------



## MagicMerlin22 (5. April 2012)

*AW: Beste Kopfbügel Kopfhörer bis 50 euro ?*

Hi,
ich habe nur gute Erfahrungen mit AKG!
Ich kann dir sagen, ich hab in einem Hifi Forum nachgefragt, genau gleiche Frage wie du, sie ham mir den AKG 518 welche ich nun auch besitze empfohlen!


----------



## Henry1694 (5. April 2012)

*AW: Beste Kopfbügel Kopfhörer bis 50 euro ?*

und was mit denn Sennheiser HD 419 geschlossener Hifi-Stereo-Kopfhörer mit 1,4 m Kabellänge


----------



## PommesmannXXL (5. April 2012)

*AW: Beste Kopfbügel Kopfhörer bis 50 euro ?*

Für unterwegs sind die AKG 518 sehr gut, aber ohrenaufliegend und extrem basslastig, dürfte dir also gefallen. Creative Aurvana Live ist wohl klanglich etwas besser (also Auflösung, Detailtreue usw.) und etwas weniger basslastig. Die anderen AKGs sind meistens relativ bassarm, also nicht unbedingt was für dich.

Ruf am besten mal bei Madooma an, der Typ da ist sehr nett. Oder guck im Internet was sie da haben und geh probehören, es lohnt sich


----------



## MagicMerlin22 (5. April 2012)

*AW: Beste Kopfbügel Kopfhörer bis 50 euro ?*

Perfekt erklärt von Pommesmann!
Sie sind echt Basslastig, man hört ein deutliches Wummern, aber die anderen Töne gehen kein bisschen unter da musst du dir keine Sorgen machen^^
Ben mal dort vorbeischauen


----------



## PEG96 (5. April 2012)

Man sollte zu den Kopfhörern noch erwähnen, dass der K518 nur etwas für kleine Köpfe ist. Des Weiteren ist die Dämpfung des K518 besser als die des Aurvana Live.
Der Creative ist dem AKG klanglich deutlich ùberlegeb.


----------



## MagicMerlin22 (6. April 2012)

*AW: Beste Kopfbügel Kopfhörer bis 50 euro ?*

Also ich hab 56 cm Kopfumfang und das passt wundearbar... ich würde sagen wer einen breiten Schädel hat kriegt Probleme


----------



## Henry1694 (6. April 2012)

*AW: Beste Kopfbügel Kopfhörer bis 50 euro ?*

vielen dank ich hol mir die Creative Aurvana Live


----------



## Henry1694 (6. April 2012)

*AW: Beste Kopfbügel Kopfhörer bis 50 euro ?*

oder was könnt ihr mir zu den hier sagen Sony MDR-XB500 Bügelkopfhörer schwarz/silber: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Madz (6. April 2012)

*AW: Beste Kopfbügel Kopfhörer bis 50 euro ?*

Kenne ich nicht, aber Sony KH sind allgemein als Bassschleudern verschrien.


----------



## Henry1694 (6. April 2012)

*AW: Beste Kopfbügel Kopfhörer bis 50 euro ?*

hmmm scheinen aber ganz okay zu sein..höre ja eh nur rap/hip hop ( game,kendrick lamar sowas  da ist mir bass sehr wichtig und der klang wird wohl auch bestimmt besser sein als bei meinen jetzigen apple ipod kopfhörern oder


----------



## Madz (6. April 2012)

*AW: Beste Kopfbügel Kopfhörer bis 50 euro ?*

Also rein intuitiv würde ich sagen, daß die viel Bass haben, dieser aber nicht hochwertig ist. Muss aber nicht stimmen.


Gehst du mal zu Madooma?


----------



## Henry1694 (6. April 2012)

*AW: Beste Kopfbügel Kopfhörer bis 50 euro ?*

aber besser als die weißen ipod kopfhörer von apple oder


----------



## Madz (6. April 2012)

*AW: Beste Kopfbügel Kopfhörer bis 50 euro ?*

Da ist absolut kein Kunststück. Da müsstest du denke ich maximal 15-20€ ausgeben, um etwas VIEL besseres zu bekommen.



> Gehst du mal zu Madooma?



?


----------



## Henry1694 (6. April 2012)

*AW: Beste Kopfbügel Kopfhörer bis 50 euro ?*

denke nicht da ich jetzt genug favoriten hab und mich für die sony's entscheide außerdem war ich schon auf der seite..akg zB würd ich niemals kaufen


----------



## PommesmannXXL (6. April 2012)

Wieso nicht? Also ich würde aufgrund der Qualität und des Supports auf jeden Fall zu AKG greifen


----------



## Madz (6. April 2012)

*AW: Beste Kopfbügel Kopfhörer bis 50 euro ?*



> akg zB würd ich niemals kaufen


Wieso? Du kennst die doch nicht einmal.



> denke nicht da ich jetzt genug favoriten hab


Ohne Probehören? Wie geht daß? 


Ehrlich gesagt finde ich es ziemlich bescheuert, diese einmalige Möglichkeit ungenutzt zu lassen. Ich würde mir ein Bein aussreissen, um so einen laden in der Nähe zu haben. Du scheinst noch nicht begriffen zu haben, wieso probehören so wichtig ist.


----------



## Henry1694 (6. April 2012)

*AW: Beste Kopfbügel Kopfhörer bis 50 euro ?*

die akg's sehen ziemlich komisch aus   und auch glaub ich nicht für mein musik genre . außerdem such ich nur welche für max 50 euro und keine für 100-300


----------



## Madz (6. April 2012)

*AW: Beste Kopfbügel Kopfhörer bis 50 euro ?*

Bei Madooma gibt es auch einige Modelle in deinem Budget.


----------



## Diavel (6. April 2012)

Ich denke mit der Auswahl Sony XB500/ AKG K518 liegst du in dieser Preisklasse schon ziemlich richtig. Nen tighteren Bass findest Du da sonst auf keinen Fall. Die Sonys sehen halt schon ziemlich komisch aus aufm kopp, sind aber sehr bequem. Allerdings solltest Du da wirklich über das Upgrade auf den XB700 nachdenken. Das lohnt sich schon.

Der AKG sieht schon wesentlich stylischer aus, sitzt aber bei manchen schon wirklich sehr tight. Ich kann den nicht länger als 30min tragen.

Grüße


----------



## Henry1694 (6. April 2012)

*AW: Beste Kopfbügel Kopfhörer bis 50 euro ?*

hab gehört xb700 hat schwächeren bass


----------



## Madz (6. April 2012)

*AW: Beste Kopfbügel Kopfhörer bis 50 euro ?*

Mensch, geh Probehören! Alleine wegen der Passform kann man dir keine pauschale Empfehlung geben. Das wäre so, als wenn man ich dir meine Lieblingsschuhe empfehle, weil die ja soooo bequem sind.

Verstehst du was ich meine?


----------



## Henry1694 (6. April 2012)

*AW: Beste Kopfbügel Kopfhörer bis 50 euro ?*

Ja kann man einfach hin gehen in den Laden ?


----------



## Henry1694 (6. April 2012)

*AW: Beste Kopfbügel Kopfhörer bis 50 euro ?*

Wie sind eigt die hier: Monster Beats by Dr. Dre Studio Kopfhörer schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## PommesmannXXL (6. April 2012)

Ruf an, mach nen Termin.
Die Beats sind mit das schlechteste was man kaufen kann, gemessen am Kang dürften die maximal die Hälfte kosten.


----------



## Madz (6. April 2012)

*AW: Beste Kopfbügel Kopfhörer bis 50 euro ?*

Zu den beats:




> > Eine Frage hät ich da noch die gehört zwar nicht hir herein:
> > Was haltet ihr von Beats also ich meine diese für 200€
> 
> 
> ...


Bei Madooma würde ich anrufen und einen Termin vereinbaren. 




			
				Pommesmann bei Madooma.de schrieb:
			
		

> Ausserdem noch etwas über Bose und Monster, weil er das  ebenfalls  führte. Allerdings meinte er, dass er die nur führt, weil sie  halt  "einen Großen Namen haben und daher mehr Leute kommen". Wirklich   empfehlen würde er diese aber natürlich auch nicht.


----------



## Kaviarfresser (6. April 2012)

Hab heute mal die beats im Markt mit den beiden M's probe gehört, natürlich mit schlechten Bedingungen aber trotzdem: Die 20€ Superluxx klingen in etwa gleich wie die Studio pro für ca. 399€.
Die Studios sind halt hochwertiger mit Metall aber bequemer finde ich persönlich eindeutig die Superluxx. Falls die ungefähr gleich viel kosten würden dann vielleicht die Beats weil sie besser aussehen aber ihr Geld nie und nimmer wert. 
Vor allem für Klassik sind die Beats unzumutbar aber für Basslastige Musik sind die sicher in Ordnung.....


----------



## Madz (6. April 2012)

*AW: Beste Kopfbügel Kopfhörer bis 50 euro ?*

Welchen Superlux HD681 hattest du dabei?


----------



## Kaviarfresser (6. April 2012)

Die normalen ohne Buchstaben, Wiedergabemedium ein Galaxy S ohne Kopfhörervorverstärker, Wiedergabe player ein n7 aus dem Playstore. Die Mp3 File stammt aus einer App. Da man bei der Kopfhörer Wand keine einzelnen lieder auswählen konnte musste der eingestellte Ton zur Musik Kategorie Klassik ausgewählt werden und gegen den Kanon in D-Major von Johann Pachelbel antreten. Das is natürlich rein subjektiv und aufgrund von Zeitdruck konnte ich nicht einen wirklichen Test machen sondern nur eine an gelesene Ahnung bestätigen. 
(hoffe das ist ausführlich genug  )


----------



## hydro (7. April 2012)

Der superlux klingt wie der beats?! Soso.... 
Man bezahlt beim beats uebrigens einen khv, eq und anc mit. Und ist sicherlich nicht fuer klassikhoerer gebaut wurden.

Ich mag die beats auch nicht sonderlich aber das gebashe hier nervt. Aber bei jemand der schreibt dass sie gleich klingen...


----------



## Kaviarfresser (7. April 2012)

Sie klingen nicht gleich. Ich meine das ICH keine klangliche Verbesserung wahrnehmen konnte die 380€ wert wäre. 
Zumindest nicht bei Klassik. 
Könnte auch an dem Wiedergabe Medium der Kopfhörerwall liegen kein Plan.


----------

